# vinyl siding materials? - siding and coil trim



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

I am thinking of putting on some vinyl siding over existing 4x8 panel siding. Where can i go for inexpensive tan siding and white coil trim? Materials only, i will install. I am in the area of 21 mile and van ****. Thanks in advance for the suggestions.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

What is white coil trim?

I'm sure ESOX can point you in the right direction.


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

I will be bending my own trim for the fascia and other trim not covered by the siding. Want to cover up all the wood surfaces with aluminum so i dont have to paint anymore. Looking for 24" x 100 ft rolls of white, wood grain patterned aluminum that I can cut, bend, and install.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

The only place I know of is about an hour from you; Viking Aluminum in Garden City. Actually, it's been so long since I lived in SE MI that I'm not even sure they're still in business.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Send ESOX a PM. He can hook you up with everything you need. He's at Eight Mile and Southfield Rd. It's a little bit of a drive for you but not that bad. Worth the trip.

John


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

fishkram said:


> I will be bending my own trim for the fascia and other trim not covered by the siding. Want to cover up all the wood surfaces with aluminum so i dont have to paint anymore. Looking for 24" x 100 ft rolls of white, wood grain patterned aluminum that I can cut, bend, and install.



A 24" x 50' trim coil costs me around $80 at the roofing/siding supplier.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Do it quick siding and coil are going up in price.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Huffy said:


> The only place I know of is about an hour from you; Viking Aluminum in Garden City. Actually, it's been so long since I lived in SE MI that I'm not even sure they're still in business.


If you mean Viking Building Supply on Ford, they are still around.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jpollman said:


> Send ESOX a PM. He can hook you up with everything you need. He's at Eight Mile and Southfield Rd. It's a little bit of a drive for you but not that bad. Worth the trip.
> 
> John


Is he at Eastern? I may be looking for some things later on.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yep, Eastern.

John


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

Check out Siding World, they have a store on Gratiot just north of 22 Mile Rd.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I pay $70 for a roll of coil stock. With just tan siding and white coil, you should be able to find them anywhere, just shop around a bit for the best price.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I am sure you know, but a reminder make sure you cut expansion notches in it or it will look like a snake ..neighbor just had a siding company side his house looked good until the sun hit it,,they are coming back to fix it


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

Just about all lumber company's have coil stock and economy siding so call around and get some estimates.


----------

